# Pyrenees



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hoping to traverse the high rd in the Pyrenees 

Has anyone done it in a long van?

And was it ok?

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not sure which is the high road.

We went along the French side of the Pyrenees from Perpignan to Biarritz in 2010 and loved it. Some info on this page after the Dordogne bit. Pyrenees trip

The highest bits we did were around Gavarnie and Cauterets but we did the really high bits on the bike and went up to 7500 ft on the scooter where the road turned into a Ski slope that was still being used in May! All the roads we came across were fine. IF it has a ski lift at the end of it chances are buses etc go up there.

Cracking Aires at Gavarnie and Cauterets.

The one thing I wanted to do and never did was the observatory at Pic de Midi http://www.picdumidi.com/

Watch out for Franska the psychotic Brown Bear though! 8O


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Also not sure which road you mean. I used the road from Pamploma to St Jean de Luz (?) in October and it was a dream, especially the Spanish side.

I have also used the long tunnel (free) which was superb but long.

Alan


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Have done the Col du Tourmalet in our Cheyenne (7.4m long) without problems.

A little slow and narrow nearing the summit, but otherwise OK.

Carl


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have driven through the Pyrenees in both directions - when heading south we went to the West of Andorra and when heading North we went (just) to the East, but do avoid trying to go to Andorra on a Saturday as the road is jam packed full of Spanish drivers going to Andorra to buy cheap fuel/wine etc and the police do their best to slow things down and discourage visitors on a Saturday....

The roads are twisty and in some places steep,but not too bad and our MH coped easily and is 6.64m plus the bike rack so over 7.1m in total....

Dave


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We did the Col du Soulor (el. 1474 m.) on 3rd June last year but could not continue on the Col d'Aubisque as it was still closed. Then went up Col Pourtalet. This was in a 8.5m 6.5 t MH.
Normally height, lenght and weight restrictions are signed at the bottom of the Col.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, we have done it in the Snow.

No problems, never needed chains. But that is with 4 rear wheels driving and winter tyres.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Love the photo of the freezing girl (Mrs TM?) wishing you would get on with it!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

barryd said:


> Love the photo of the freezing girl (Mrs TM?) wishing you would get on with it!


She prefers the Sunshine


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

You will get shot for posting that!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

PM sent, Aldra.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Sandra and Albert

Hope you are having a great time! Just watch out for the Tour de France dates - you DON'T want to be anywhere near the stage in the Pyrenees and the 5 trillion motorhomes that follow it. Met up with them on the Col d"Aubisque a few years ago. What a nightmare!

Take care.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I'd also keep an eye on the weather whenever you are planning to do the high cols.

we wanted to to drive over the Col du Tourmalet one September (15th if I remember and in a car before we got the m/h) as we'd skied it many times, but it had been pissing down with rain for a couple of days and this turned to snow on high - the result was the Col was blocked with snow and closed. this can happen more or less anytime over summer so just check the forecast first.



> The one thing I wanted to do and never did was the observatory at Pic de Midi http://www.picdumidi.com/


we've skied off the Pic du Midi a few times - it's a superb off-piste run. the views from the top are fantastic on a clear day. we skied the Pic on my 50th birthday on a glorious sunny day - a skiing day that will remain long in my memory as with some other ski touring we did that day, it was one of the single best skiing days ever.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

As of today (May 2014) the D918 over the Col d'Aspin is open and a fabulous drive.

Exactly as fatbuddha says, the Col de Tourmalet is still closed because of snow and a short detour around Lourdes is required to get to the Cirque du Gavarnie.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not sure which route you mean, but we've done, in our 7.4m, 4.2T van:

Pau - - > Sabinanigo 
Zumia - - > Jean-de-Luz
Port Verde - - > Roses
Lleida - - > Vielha - - > St.Martory 

No problems.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *HurricaneSmith wrote: *As of today (May 2014) the D918 over the Col d'Aspin is open and a fabulous drive.
> 
> Exactly as fatbuddha says, the Col de Tourmalet is still closed because of snow and a short detour around Lourdes is required to get to the Cirque du Gavarnie.


Actually a detour to Lourdes is worth it if you go on a Saturday or when all the healing and stuff is going on down below the Basilica by the river.

Town itself is a bit touristy tacky but it was quite an experience to see and take part in all the going on's down by the river. Didnt do my bloody legs any good though.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But Barry, did you break anything that day?

There you see miracles do happen........

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

[quote} barryd - ................................ when all the healing and stuff is going on down below .....................[/quote]

Oh so nicely put :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love it


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Came back from Portugal via the Biesla tunnel and the Spanish A138 (French D173) in feb 08, then up to Piau Engaly on the D118. no problems. Thats in the Brave, 31' and 9ton.

Ian


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

As others have said, it depends on what you mean by the high roads.

From Arudy I drove the D294 over the wooden rolling countryside of the Plateau de Benou and over the Col de Marie-Blanque, holding no problems for a 7.4m van.

I then took the D918 to Arette, followed by the long, very steep drive up the D132 and over Col de la St Martin. Albert might find that drive "interesting." 8O It was followed by a very simple and smooth descent into Spain.

I had intended wild camping at a remote large flat area below the summit of Col de la St Martin previously described by Peejay. But a helicopter was using the area as a dumping ground for broken, rusty chair lift equipment. The guys asked me to move on, so I descended to the nice aire at Isaba, which as Peejay says is a lovely place to wander round. They have just completed a lovely steep village garden area that includes a water features and a chinese bridge.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

spent the night on the summit of Col de Pailheres 2OO1 metres surrounded by snow  

D25

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds great! We need pictures though! I know. You havent figured how to do em on the iPad!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Time you went down there to take them for yourself, young lad :wink: :lol: 

I reckon one more server going down and you will be off   

Geoff

P.S. I wish we could go :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *nicholsong wrote: *Time you went down there to take them for yourself, young lad :wink: :lol:
> 
> I reckon one more server going down and you will be off
> 
> ...


I wish! I might have a day off tomorrow though. Its been a long week!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Check it out

A photo posted :lol: 

Down to mrs Bigtree  

Lovely couple had a brilliant couple of days with them

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Check it out
> 
> A photo posted :lol:
> 
> ...


Dear Sandra

Where is this photo posted please?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's in French trip

A new thread because stage 2

Will be posting in the original thread :lol: :lol: 

But what the hell it's a posted photo at last

Sandra


----------

